# Eheim 2217 VS Eheim Proffessionnal II 2026



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I was looking at these filters in my lfs. Both wer at the price of 199$ cdn. The 2217 does 264g/h and the 2026 does 251g/h. Not much of a difference but I was wondering about the pros and cons of each model. The proffessionnal 2026 looks alot bigger too, but does that mean alot better? The cannister I will get will be the only main filter on my 32gal.....or I will add it to my 75gal pygo tank that already has a ac500 running on it.
Wich filter would be best and would the filter be adequate enuff on either tank set up ? Any input would help please.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Eheim 2217 / Eheim 2026 II
---------------------------------

264 GPH / 251 GPH

1.57 Filter / 1.3 Filter
Volume Volume

Rated for / Rated for
160 Gal Tank  92 Gal Tank

20Watts / 25Watts

No media 2 Media 
Baskets / Baskets

$199CDN

Hard decision to make! They both hold about the same amount of media, use the same amount of power and pump out about the same GPH. The real difference is the media baskets (easier to clean) BUT with these filters you only have to do maintenance every 3 mths (or so). I personally have (3) 2217's and (2) 2213's and haven't really noticed the need for the baskets (because I don't have them!) Does the 2026 come with media? (usually the 2217 does) so if you have to buy the media its a few more $$ ... in that case I would say get the 2217.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Is the 2217 harder to clean because there are no baskets? Does it clog more often?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Is the 2217 harder to clean because there are no baskets? Does it clog more often?
> [snapback]1016693[/snapback]​


I don't find it very hard to clean the Eheim 2217 filter. It takes me roughly 30 minutes to rinse / clean each of the filters I have. Thats not much time considering its only every 3mths that I clean the filters.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I also advise to choose the Classic Line of EHEIM's and buy the 2217.It is a great filter that never clogs.One tip is to keep the tubes lined up and not to 'curve' them.....
I also agree with redeyes that cleaning is not a problem.....


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

what do u mean by keeping them lined up? u mean staight like a stick?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

IMO, Eheims are great filters, but for that price you might as well consider looking towards a wet/dry which holds better filteration than any canister.


----------

